# I finally ordered some beans



## Motor City Madman (Dec 26, 2008)

Well after reading a lot of threads on ordering beans. I finally ordered Bubbledust from growdoc off the seed boutique site. I used a gift visa card and it says payment received on their web site. I think I bought the last pack cause it wont come up on their anymore. Now we play the waiting game:hubba:


----------



## Zipp (Dec 27, 2008)

hey madman. where did you get the gift card at? did you have to activate it using your ss# or any other personal info?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

:clap:   let us know how long it takes to get them..Just remember not to share how they ship them in an open forrum..Good luck  and thanks for Growing:bolt::bong:


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 27, 2008)

Zipp said:
			
		

> hey madman. where did you get the gift card at? did you have to activate it using your ss# or any other personal info?


 
u can get them just bout any where zipp i get mine from wal-mart and i just used a fake name on mine and it didnt require my SS either.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 27, 2008)

Got my card for Christmas. No activation required. I will let you know when I get them. Did some searching and not to much info on this strain. It will be a fun grow.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 28, 2008)

yeah those cards are pretty anonymous. never thought of that before thanks!


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 2, 2009)

First I am a long time looker finally reged.  MCM I ordered the day before and have yet to receive any other info except they got my money.  Just wondering if you are witnessing the same thing?  I understand the shipping taking longer because of the holidays but they have not respnded to my question a week after they got my money and it cleared?  
THX for any and all help 

This forum 
Rocks


BL


----------



## andy52 (Jan 2, 2009)

i have made many orders from marijuana-seeds.nl without a hitch.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 2, 2009)

I went through seedboutique just like MCM the day before just wondering if he has heard anything either?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 2, 2009)

Bubblelove I have not heard from them either. I figured they took the holidays off and I would hear something early next week. They did charge my card so I'm pretty sure I'm good. I new placing a order on Christmas eve would leave me waiting longer for the order to process. I have talked to a lot of people who have ordered from and highly recommend the boutique so I'm not sweating it sit back and enjoy the waiting game. You will get your stuff or you will get a letter. I have done my home work and I am confident. Good luck.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks I have debated this for a while. I ordered from the DOc before but he has been sniped alot latley.  This is one of the only things about this I get paraniod about.  The rest of it I am good to go.  the 3 rules help...  no sell, no tell, no smell.

thanks for the extra confidence 
BL


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool it will be alright


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 5, 2009)

Got the notice that my order is in the packing dept.  One step closer!  I just didnt think a business would close fo so long.  Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 5, 2009)

Got my order update today as well. I love the packing dept. I figured people who sell beans also smoked and partied. If I had a business I would close it those two weeks as well. Now the next hurdle is customs. 

Good luck.
MCM


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 9, 2009)

Got a email from the boutique today, my order has been sent in full. 4 days in packing I hope they hid it well.:hubba:


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome still waitng for that email here Good Luck


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 12, 2009)

Got the order sent in full email    Now the big wait fingers crossed:cool2:


----------



## puffmadizm (Jan 13, 2009)

hi,thanks for the info,i was at the store today,and visa has 2 different kinds of prepaid cards,all access and prepaid gift cards,may i ask which kind you used? i wanna go buy 1,buy i wanna get the right 1,ty


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 13, 2009)

I use my own CC.  It is VERY un likley that they will track it down as it is in a different country and thats alot of work for some seeds.  Also the US can not force a UK comany to forfiet their records.  This would be the least of my worries.  Going through customs is the hard part


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 15, 2009)

My card just said $25 gift card on it got it for Christmas. Tomorrow will be a week shipping. Cant wait to grow a non bagseed plant.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 17, 2009)

:hairpull: Patiently waiting as well


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 17, 2009)

I know how you feel Ive been checking the mail every day yet nothing no mail tomorrow so maybe Monday.

MCM


----------



## flashgee (Jan 17, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> Well after reading a lot of threads on ordering beans. I finally ordered Bubbledust from growdoc off the seed boutique site. I used a gift visa card and it says payment received on their web site. I think I bought the last pack cause it wont come up on their anymore. Now we play the waiting game:hubba:


 
that is what happened to me,its my first ever order over the net so i am a little worried about getting scamed in one way or another.i placed my order for 10 ducksfoot seeds by wallyduck.my order went through and money debited from my card.the next day i looked on there site to read the review of the seeds i ordered.the add had been taken down.so i am thinking i have bought the very last pack off them or they only just noiticed that they have ran out.since then my order has been in packing dept for ages.i just hope i did get the last pack and there is a back log of orders.if not i dont think they will be able to re-stock these ducksfoot seeds.they have been hard to get for such along time.

if you get your order or they contact you saying there out of stock or what ever will you let me know,it looks like me n you are in the same boat.it not good that our orders both got pull from the site the next day.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes I will keep you posted, mine were back up and then gone again. I got a notice for sent in full as well. I think if you ordered from boutique it will be alright as long as customs don't get em.


----------



## flashgee (Jan 18, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> Yes I will keep you posted, mine were back up and then gone again. I got a notice for sent in full as well. I think if you ordered from boutique it will be alright as long as customs don't get em.


 
im ok on the customs thing...i am in the uk.its just that my order has been in packing dept since i ordered and the add was pull the following day.keep me posted on how things go


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 18, 2009)

I hear ya on the UK tip, Customs scares me but I think they a looking for more serious things, keep fingers crossed for a slacker.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 19, 2009)

I forgot today is a mail holiday no mail delivery  AKKKKHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 20, 2009)

THERE HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   After ordering on X-MAs they are all here and look good(as far as I can tell)   Got 5 Mazar I sharif free.  Nice work SeedBoutique!!!!!!:hubba: :watchplant: 
Now off to have a detressing session
:bong:


----------



## flashgee (Jan 20, 2009)

i just look on the site to see how things where going with my order and they have been sent out today.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 21, 2009)

They are fresh too!!!  poped less then 24hrs


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 22, 2009)

Got mine yesterday, Kinds birthday unable to post got the freebie as bubble. Took some pics. NOT very stealthy shipping I'm supprised it made it through customs.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 22, 2009)

Really, I thought it was clever compared to the doc.  I popped 2 of the MAzar and the popped in 24 hours.  Good Luck and here is some GREEN MOJO for your first real grow!!


----------



## flashgee (Jan 22, 2009)

i bought some of wally's ducksfoot seeds off the seed boutique and they came in a clear zip lock bag with a sticker on saying....

*gn collection*
wally duck seeds
ducksfoot
(quantity 15)

i am sure that gypsy,s repackaged them for what ever reason,or is this how they come.i thought they was in paper seed packs with a cartoon style duck on the front of the pack ? even if they have been repacked by gypsy as long as they are the real deal then i am happy.but after seeing the posts between bushy old grower (bog) and gypsy in a tread somewhere in icmag's forum about bog stopping supplying seed bay and seed boutique because it was said gypsy was making f2's of bog's seeds and passing them off for the real bog f1's.i am not saying this is true or not.but when you get seeds packed in zip lock bags and not the breeder pack,it makes you think!

does anybody have a picture or link that shows how wally ducks seeds come packaged.or has anybody had seeds sent out like this before by seedbay or seed boutique ?

lastly can any body point me towards a good place to get seed that are sent in the original breeders packs.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 22, 2009)

First time seed order, you are bummin me out the seeds are real small?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 23, 2009)

WoW thats how they came I take it hmmm lol


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree that some of the seeds are small.  The DP BB I got came in the original breeder pack and they are small seeds but the two I put in towels popped in less than 36 hours and are both in dirt right now.  The mazar I was worried about as they did not look like a very good seed stock but the 2 I towled popped in less than 24 hrs.  Sending millions of little GREEN MOJO waves your guy's way good luck


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my AI also came in the original breeder pack


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 23, 2009)

My mazar seeds look big and striped, but the bubbledust are real small and light green (almost immature looking). Well  I haven't popped them yet I gotta get some bigger pots to put them in. Thanks for the mojo and back at ya.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 24, 2009)

how the seeds look is not really a  way to judge. My DP Blueberry wers smale and pale, the Top44 seeds were small and pale. I crossed Big Bud (big stripped seeds) with Top44 and all the seed stock came out small and pale (and I have had a 100% germ. rate with these). So I think it is a strain based thing, some a strains have big stripped seeds and some have small pale seeds. Glad to see you all got your beans and hope to see pics of the final products posted soon.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats good to hear

Thank you
MCM


----------



## flashgee (Jan 24, 2009)

my mazar where a mix bunch, size wise.there were six in my pack of five freebies.two were tiny,two average in size,two about twice the size of regular seeds.though all six are a light brown colour without any stripes or speckles.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone having problems?  About half of what I popped have sprung up then stopped.  Weird looking first leaves?  Anyone else?


----------



## flashgee (Jan 28, 2009)

any pic's of them bubblelove...?


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont post pics (paranoid)  Looks like the very first  blade set of leaves just stopped and have not developed any further?


----------



## solarz (Jan 28, 2009)

Whats the difference in you posting pics and you posting text.  For anything that really matters its all the same...you explaining what it looks like and posting a pic of what it looks like.  

If you are that nervous about it, get a proxy server and post away...but look up the thread about this sites security...there is some really quality facts in there about how secure posting on this site is.


----------



## bubblelove (Jan 29, 2009)

The difference is I dont post pics!!! There is a big difference the quality of proof from my text or my pics lol no difference.
   It is my 4th rule.  No sell No tell No SMell No PICS.   It has kept me safe for many years.  I think I described it well enough for wnyone to have experienced it to know what I am talking about.  If I was asking for an impolite response I guess I know who to ask


----------



## Zipp (Jan 31, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> Got mine yesterday, Kinds birthday unable to post got the freebie as bubble. Took some pics. NOT very stealthy shipping I'm supprised it made it through customs.



Agree! Dont know how they made it through, glad they did though. Beans were received today. Only took 7 days, from the day of purchase to delivery.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 31, 2009)

i used my own cc too bubble.ikeep the garden away at a friends anyways.i may wait til it's legalized to sow.yeah,righto.i didn't go through nl. either,glad since there's a mad rush there.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 1, 2009)

bubbledust has been in damp paper towel for 5 days and nothing. I hope they don't go bust. My package had a business card from growdoc in it, I have his email and phone number. Worst case he can tell me if they are all pale green and small as hell seeds. Waiting on the mazar-i-sharif, both stains are tall plants don't want to bite off more than I can handle


Ok so I just checked them and one is starting to sprout.


----------



## solarz (Feb 1, 2009)

bubblelove said:
			
		

> The difference is I dont post pics!!! There is a big difference the quality of proof from my text or my pics lol no difference.
> It is my 4th rule.  No sell No tell No SMell No PICS.   It has kept me safe for many years.  I think I described it well enough for wnyone to have experienced it to know what I am talking about.  If I was asking for an impolite response I guess I know who to ask



No need for you to get upset...i merely asked a question and followed it up with examples of why i had the question.  If you *feel* safe by doing it that way, by all means...continue your practices.  Although, i advise you to pick up a law book about evidence...and you'd realize that your understanding of the law is VERY flawed.  You feel that you are better protected by not posting pics, and rather explaining (in witting) aspects of your growing situation.  How is that logical?  How do you feel that there is a difference in quality of proof (sufficiency of evidence)?? If you don't have access to an evidence book, PM me or just let me know, and i can post it up for you and/or anyone else who'd like to know about the quality(actually sufficiency) of evidence. I'm not responding to you because i want to argue, or start petty bickering, i'm simply posting to give imformation about this situation (or those similar to it).


----------



## bubblelove (Feb 1, 2009)

...


----------



## SIR CHINK (Feb 11, 2009)

I gotten the mazar-i-sharif as a freebie along w/ a purchase of Big buddah's Chiesel 5 FEM pk (Chiesel & 4/6 Mazar's came out as duds) frm boutique an word of advice bout the mazar, *"Watch ya PH level & keep a constant eye on it. It constantly goes up"*. They're very stubby w/ thick fan leaves. Will find out if they're FEM soon...


----------

